# Lost 2 aluminum oars, Browns Jun/27/09



## kenblackboater (Jun 28, 2009)

Lost 2 oars and a AAA inflatable blue and yellow paddle at Seidels. Also wondering if anyone got a photo of a our Green Cat flipping there?


----------

